# Donald Trump cancels nuclear agreement with Iran



## Taleweaver (May 9, 2018)

So...earlier today, Donald Trump decided to cancel the nuclear deal with Iran. This deal was made in 2015. Iran agreed to limit its nuclear program to just peaceful applications and inspections of their facilities, in exchange for greater access to the global economy of the other parties. These other parties consist of the USA, the UK, France, Russia, China, Germany and the EU.

...up until this point. Right now, the USA pulls out because Trump considers it a bad deal*. Between the US and Iran, economical sanctions are put back in place (or even worse than before? It's hard to tell with one party proclaiming everything in hyperboles). The other parties obviously don't like the treaty being broken, but it's unclear how it'll end up. Especially with Trump threatening to strike economical embargos against the other party members (UK, France, Russia, China, Germany, EU) if they dare to uphold the deal with Iran.

The IAEA - those are the guys supervising that Iran complies with their part - say that Iran has always complied with the treaty. AFAIK, Trump isn't denying that, but could've been a better one. As is to be expected, Hassan Rouhani (the Iranian president) simply points out that they comply with the deal, are willing to continue with it, but that Iran is not willing to negotiate other terms.

Other news...is yet to be made on this front.


But I'm kind of curious: how do you feel about this? Do you think Trump can make a better deal than Obama? Is Iran building a nuclear weapon, as showcased by...erm...absolutely nobody? And what should the stance be toward the other parties?

I've added a poll, but it's mostly for curiosity's sake.


EDIT: I guess I should add some sources, but since my local newspapers are in Dutch, I better add a few international ones:

De standaard (Belgian (Dutch) newspaper article)
(note: De Standaard is pretty much my daily newspaper, and IMHO about the main quality one when it comes to reporting more or less unbiassed).

A more thorough analysis of the situation (vox.com) 
CNN
Fox (for those who don't want Iran to have a say in what's being said about Iran)



*okay "the worst deal ever". But it's not really a secret that Trump calls everything he dislikes "the worst <insert something> ever".


----------



## x65943 (May 9, 2018)

Wow what an idiot. I just learned about this now.

I guess he thinks he has better ways of solving issues *cough* war *cough*.


----------



## dAVID_ (May 9, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Wow what an idiot. I just learned about this now.
> 
> I guess he thinks he has better ways of solving issues *cough* war *cough*.


I think something else is talking _*oil*._


----------



## Xzi (May 9, 2018)

Thankfully the rest of the world seems like they're gonna be sticking to the agreement, but that makes this move even dumber.  All it does is skyrocket gas prices in the US.  Then again, the primary motivation behind this was probably causing Russia's oil reserves to become worth something again, so mission accomplished I guess.  Russia made great again.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (May 9, 2018)

It's the Sauds we shouldn't trust. Never Forget.


----------



## deinonychus71 (May 9, 2018)

0 is less than 10, Donald!


----------



## dpad_5678 (May 9, 2018)

This assgarbage clownskank is putting us closer to a nuclear holocaust everyday that he's in office.


----------



## DaTank45 (May 9, 2018)

Isn’t the agreement more like a bribe? Everyone gives Iran money that they use to support terrorism and in exchange they don’t use nukes? I say we just eliminate the threat instead of paying them off...


----------



## dpad_5678 (May 9, 2018)

DaTank45 said:


> Isn’t the agreement more like a bribe? Everyone gives Iran money that they use to support terrorism and in exchange they don’t use nukes? I say we just eliminate the threat instead of paying them off...


So you want to nuke Iran and all of the innocent civilians that reside there? Classic US nationalist.


----------



## Xzi (May 9, 2018)

DaTank45 said:


> Isn’t the agreement more like a bribe? Everyone gives Iran money that they use to support terrorism and in exchange they don’t use nukes? I say we just eliminate the threat instead of paying them off...


No, the agreement requires inspectors to be allowed access to everything on a consistent basis, even allowing for inspections on short notice.  Not to mention Iran has consistently adhered to the agreement.  The fact that the US is pulling out of the agreement when nobody else is essentially makes us the baddies in this scenario.

Also, a war with Iran would be long and bloody, as if Iraq/Afghanistan weren't bad enough.  Trump was supposedly the anti-war candidate as well, but it seems like he's willing to get Americans killed just to distract from his own ongoing issues.


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

I'm from Israel and i don't support the cancellation of the nuclear deal.
i can't see anything positive for both us and israel from the cancellation of this deal.


----------



## Glyptofane (May 9, 2018)

I am against renegging on the deal and still see Israel as the biggest threat to the region, but Iran already has all the Obama money from the deal if I'm not mistaken, so this decision is really only about image.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 9, 2018)

DaTank45 said:


> Isn’t the agreement more like a bribe? Everyone gives Iran money that they use to support terrorism and in exchange they don’t use nukes? I say we just eliminate the threat instead of paying them off...


I'm not sure I follow your "everyone gives Iran money". The access to the global market I talked about in the OP means (obviously) that they can sell their goods (oil, gas,...those things) for money. The "to support terrorism" is an allegation to what they do with the money, and...sort of irrelevant to the deal itself. The thing is: the treaty would be a good thing, regardless of whether that you're saying is true or not. That I don't believe a word of it (I've heard the same thing of Iraq last time the US planned a massive plundering) makes this annulation more an act of stupidity than one of impending danger.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 9, 2018)

that's trump, fucking up not only america but the rest of the world

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Dual citizen here...would vote for 3 AND 6 if I could...
dammit trump


----------

